# X160 Lagertausch



## Flash1986 (28. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich nun nach dem Winter neue Lager für mein X160 brauche und ich nicht unbedingt die überteuerten Lagersätze von Lapierre kaufen möchte, suche ich nun nach einer Explosionszeichnung oder einer Übersicht der verbauten Lager. Dazu wäre noch eine Drehmomentangabe für die markanten Hinterbau-Klemmschrauben an der Dämpferanlenkung hilfreich, damit mir da nichs bricht.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet. Werde natürlich auch berichten, was mich die Lager gekostet haben...

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Flash1986 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

Da ich von Lapierre Deutschland nur immer die Antwort bekommen habe: "Bringen Sie das Rad zum Lapierre Händler" und obwohl ich DIREKT danach gefragt habe keine Lagermaße bekommen habe, habe ich das Lager selbst ausgebaut und vermessen.

Das Lager an der Dämpferanlenkung ist ein 28 x 15 x 7 (Außendurchmesser, Innendurchmesser, Dicke)

Habe beim Kugellager-Fachgeschäft mir 2 neue Qualitätslager besorgt und für beide 30 gezahlt. 

Der Einbau war schon etwas haarig, da die Lagerschrauben mit festem Loctite eingeklebt waren und ich so mit richtig viel Hebel und unter sehr sehr viel Gewalt die Schrauben rausgedreht habe.

Der Einbau war dafür umso leichter.

Hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (19. April 2010)

Die Lager sind beim Lapierre Händler deutlich günstiger. Und der hat dann auch spezielles Werkzeug, um die neu zu verpressen! Das Verkleben sollte im übrigen mit einem Katalysator erfolgen. Hält einfach besser.


----------



## Flash1986 (19. April 2010)

Hallo,

Also die Lager, welche beim Lapierre Händler verbaut werden bzw. man im Netz bekommt sind leider keine Qualitäts Lager. Qualität von INA o.Ä. hat einfach seinen Preis. 
Verkleben nach Montageanleitung mit festem Loctite und 22 - 25Nm. Einpressen wird die Lager auch keiner, da sie bei meinem X-160 noch mit der Klemmschraube geklemmt sind. (4Nm anziehen.) 

Insofern bin ich zufrieden

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. April 2010)

Flash1986 schrieb:


> Habe beim Kugellager-Fachgeschäft mir 2 neue Qualitätslager besorgt und für beide 30 gezahlt.
> 
> Der Einbau war schon etwas haarig, da die Lagerschrauben mit festem Loctite eingeklebt waren und ich so mit richtig viel Hebel und unter sehr sehr viel Gewalt die Schrauben rausgedreht habe.
> 
> ...



30? Hui, das ist heftig. Hast du dir die genaue Bezeichnung des Lagers aufgeschrieben? 61902-2RSR oder ähnlich? Die gibts als 6902 2rs MAX auch von Enduro Bearings. Sollen ja auch nicht schlecht sein. 
Hast du die Schrauben vor der Demontage erwärmt? Meine gingen danach sehr leicht auf (allerdings am 513, alles etwas kleiner)



> Das Verkleben sollte im übrigen mit einem Katalysator erfolgen. Hält einfach besser.


Katalysator, wasn das? Nicht einfach Schraubensicherung hochfest drauf?
Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. September 2010)

So, nun hat sich auch an meinem X160 die Klemmfaust mit einem dezenten Riss verabschiedet...

Der Rahmen ist erst gut 1000km gelaufen, daher meine Frage: Sollte man die Lager gleich tauschen, oder lohnt sich der Umbau in das neue Heck?
Eventuell werde ich den Umbau wieder selbst machen. 
Gibt es ein bezahlbares Werkzeug für den Heimgebrauch (braucht man ja früher oder später wieder)? Es sollte für alle gängigen Größen geeignet sein. Gefunden hab ich jetzt nur das von Enduro Bearing, für 230...


----------



## Flash1986 (16. September 2010)

Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild von dem Rahmenriss posten?

Wäre interessant, wo die so auftreten.

Gruß


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. September 2010)

Immer kurz hinter der Klemmschraube:


----------



## exel (23. September 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> So, nun hat sich auch an meinem X160 die Klemmfaust mit einem dezenten Riss verabschiedet...
> ...



Mein Beileid, das Gleiche ist mir auch passiert, allerdings war mein Riss nicht ganz so dezent und an der Oberseite. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen ob Lapierre den Hinterbau nicht auf Kulanz tauscht. Denn mir wurde der Hinterbau auch auf Kulanz getauscht, da das Problem bei Lapierre ja bekannt ist.


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. September 2010)

Ist bereits in die Wege geleitet. Der Hinterbau wird, auch dieses Mal, auf Kulanz getauscht. Ich finde es nur wichtig über diese Schwachstelle zu informieren, ist ja nicht ganz ungefährlich...


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. September 2010)

Ich habe nun schonmal den alten Hinterbau abgebaut. Positive Überraschung: es sind immerhin Enduro Bearings verbaut (6902 LLB). Leider wieder mit Schraubensicherung geflutet, nicht zerstörungsfrei von der Schraube abzubekommen. 
Ganz nebenbei, der nackige Hinterbau wiegt stolze 1077gr, wasn Brocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

